# Botanicals supplier?



## Steve Buce (17 Feb 2019)

Anyone know of a supplier of botanicals, looking for some of the larger pod types for my shrimp tanks.

 blackwateruk seems to sell out immediately, taninaquatics in the US, the postage is a killer unless u do a group buy

Ive tried some of the smaller botanical types like tantoras stars and curls but they break down pretty quick

Cheers


----------



## Tim Harrison (17 Feb 2019)

Aquarium Gardens stock the Tantora range, if that's any good ?


----------



## Steve Buce (17 Feb 2019)

Cheers Tim, ive tried all the Tantora range they stock, looking for larger pod types


----------



## Siege (17 Feb 2019)

https://www.aquariumgardens.co.uk/tantora-heart-cave-2690-p.asp


----------



## Steve Buce (17 Feb 2019)

Siege said:


> https://www.aquariumgardens.co.uk/tantora-heart-cave-2690-p.asp



Cheers Siege, had some of these, last a good time time in the tank, ill get some more if no other options are available


----------



## Siege (17 Feb 2019)

It’s either those or pay loads for the USA ones. I don’t know of a closer supplier I’m afraid.


----------



## zozo (17 Feb 2019)

Search for Dry Flower arrangement suppliers, some well equiped gardens centres might have a collection..  Or simply search dried pods on Ebay.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/b/Dried-Pods/134565/bn_78212756

This is the home page of an international ebay seller
https://www.nadeco.de/

Lately i've tried natural dried Lotus Seed pods from the garden centre.. It took about 8 weeks before they sink and stay down.


----------



## Tim Harrison (17 Feb 2019)

That's lateral thinking...
Or raid grannies potpourri bowl...


----------



## Steve Buce (18 Feb 2019)

zozo said:


> Search for Dry Flower arrangement suppliers, some well equiped gardens centres might have a collection..  Or simply search dried pods on Ebay.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/b/Dried-Pods/134565/bn_78212756
> 
> This is the home page of an international ebay seller
> ...



Thanks i'll check them out, the lotus seed pods would be great in my shrimp tanks


----------



## Steve Buce (18 Feb 2019)

Tim Harrison said:


> That's lateral thinking...
> Or raid grannies potpourri bowl...



Ha potpouri, id never stop sneezing


----------



## zozo (19 Feb 2019)

Here is a UK supplier
https://www.theessentialscompany.co.uk/dried-natural/

I gues there should be more to find. 


Steve Buce said:


> the lotus seed pods



They are hollow inside, like a little balloon.. And they are extremely light, just a small pocket of air makes them float. If they finaly sink and you take 'm out again they fill again with air.. Best is to take a syrigne with a needle and fill up with water to speed up the process..


----------



## Steve Buce (19 Feb 2019)

Thanks zozo, ill have a look


----------

